# Camp? Rv?



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What do YOU do?

Do you go Camping or RVing and what constitutes the difference to you?

Is it the hook-ups or whether or not you are on asphalt?or what?

Curious minds want to know!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure whether or not those are the only choices.

I prefer to RV, that is to go to a "resort" with full hook-ups, a swimming pool, playground, the beach, or some other type of recreation. One that's clean, well-taken care of, and it doesn't bother me if it's somewhat pricey, if I get the amenities I want.

On the other hand, I often go to a couple of local State Parks here in Texas. Maybe I'll get a sewer hook-up, maybe not. One has a lake and no swimming pool, the other has a swimming pool, no lake.

I have never dry-camped with no hookups. (The most rustic I've done is no sewer). And to be honest with you, I'm not real excited about trying it, either. I prefer the niceties.

But I do enjoy sitting out under the awning in the campsite and just watching people and critters, and things, in general. Relaxing. That's the reason we go anyway, isn't it?

Enjoy camping or RVing, whatever you do.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmmmmm....interesting question!

We've been "campers" for so long. For both of us, "camping" carries with it such wonderful thoughts and memories (35+ yrs of camping accounts for ALOT of life's memories & lessons!!). No question for us. We are, and (God willing) will always be, "campers".

As for what we DO. Well, we don't DO anything differently now that we have the TT than when we were tent camping in the wilderness. We just do it now with more comfort. We still prefer to be as far out in the wilderness and away from civilization as "Puff" will take us. In fact, our 1st 2 trips were 'dry-camping'. As "RVers", that meant we had no hook-ups. As "former Tenters", that meant that we stayed wonderfully warm and dry while it was 40* and raining outside, and I had a warm, dry, clean, & spacious place to dress & prep for the dog show!

Yep! We go camping!

Can we? Please? Now? Is it Spring yet????


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I call it camping....and that is what it is!!!!

Gary


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm with you Gary.... Camping all the way. Maybe the best way is call the Full Timers Rver's. But I definately love the thought of Camping as opposed to RVing. As said above, listening to nature and all of the surroundings. Taking hikes, watching the kids ride bikes like mad children, huddling around the fire at night. Camping in my book.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Never been camping where there is a swimming pool...only had power 2 times (both at a PNW Rally)

Here is how we camp...notice you don't see any other campers...


















Here is my youngest son taking a break during a hike. Kids love to go for long (like 60-90 min) hikes.










And finally....if you're real quite around the campground..you'll get some vistors. Yup, that is a free range cow coming through camp.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camping or RV ing......Always figured they were one and the same.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hmmmmmm....interesting question!
> 
> We've been "campers" for so long. For both of us, "camping" carries with it such wonderful thoughts and memories. No question for us. We are, and (God willing) will always be, "campers".
> 
> ...


*YEAH ........ WHAT SHE SAID *









O_C, Great photos & great site!







Love the one of you youngest w/ his reflection in the water ....... awesome!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I go 'camping' and everyone I know goes 'camping'.

My gue$$ i$ the indu$try that market$ the$e unit$ did a $tudy and found that 'camping' covered a broad group while RVing targeted their $pecific audience. Maybe they found $ome RVer'$ wouldn't like to a$$ociate them$elve$ with camper$ and could be reluctant to $pend their $$ to be... eh-camper$.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is why the high dollars motor homes are called Coaches. If you spend over 100,000 dollars you did not like it to be called a camper or motor home


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hmmmmmm....interesting question!
> 
> We've been "campers" for so long. For both of us, "camping" carries with it such wonderful thoughts and memories. No question for us. We are, and (God willing) will always be, "campers".
> 
> ...


*YEAH ........ WHAT SHE SAID *









O_C, Great photos & great site!







Love the one of you youngest w/ his reflection in the water ....... awesome!
[/quote]
X3! Camping all the way for us! We've never had full hookups and prefer it that way...The Outback is set up to take care of us no matter where we are, just have to be able to adapt









I swear, I'm moving after seeing Jim's photos...
Jim, How far do you have to travel to get to a spot like that?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

camping! Usually the tent campers are wondering who the crazy people with the big trailer are


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I swear, I'm moving after seeing Jim's photos...
> Jim, How far do you have to travel to get to a spot like that?


Not telling ya where this is....but I can tell you it is only about 90 min from our house.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Camping covers it for us.

Same as when I used a 2 man boy scout tent and cooked over a fire all the time. That was camping too.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We're campers.







We usually dry camp and have only had hookups a couple of times, and that was with our tent trailer. We like to ride the quad & dirt bikes, and you can't do that in a campground!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Generaly camping no water or sewer hookups 20amp elec. only same as when he were in a tent, on the weekend trips. but on long 1-2 week vacations he the RV CAMP full hookups


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't use any of those terms.

I just call it FUN.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

We go camping. As others have said with a TT it is more comfortable but still camping. I traveled alone on a motorcycle for years, met a lot of nice people, spent very little cash(I was really cheap in my youth, LOL), saw much of the east coast and parts of Canada and had a blast doing it. I also froze my a$$ off, got soaked to the bone more times than I care to remember and came as close to being killed as I care to get. I've also had pop ups, a class C with a generator and am on my 3rd TT and have enjoyed camping in each as they fit the need at that time. We rarely have sewer hook ups by choice (I'm still cheap) but I do like having electric so I can have my stereo to play my violin with and some A/C.
I say that Outbackers by their very name are Campers.
Bob


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> And finally....if you're real quite around the campground..you'll get some vistors. Yup, that is a free range cow coming through camp.


*Honey, dinner is here!!*


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

PEOPLE - these are OUTBACKS - have you seen the inside of these babies????

We call it "CAMPERING" which is a cross between camping and pampering....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> And finally....if you're real quite around the campground..you'll get some visitors. Yup, that is a free range cow coming through camp.


*Honey, dinner is here!!*
[/quote]

BEEF....its what brings itself to dinner.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I swear, I'm moving after seeing Jim's photos...
> Jim, How far do you have to travel to get to a spot like that?


Not telling ya where this is....but I can tell you it is only about 90 min from our house.
[/quote]

Gifford Pinchot National Forest?
Map Guy


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Never been camping where there is a swimming pool...only had power 2 times (both at a PNW Rally)
> 
> Here is how we camp...notice you don't see any other campers...


HI OC! Congrats on making 7,000 posts.









I understand not wanting to reveal your camp spot







but maybe you can give me some advice. How would I go about finding some place like that? I'm sure there is a spot like that in these deep East Texas woods . . . or maybe in Arkansas.

We've always camped with at least electric and water hookups, which is where I would feel most comfortable & safe when DH cannot come with me.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

We call it "CAMPERING" which is a cross between camping and pampering....
[/quote]

I think I found My answer!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We're campers. Always have been and always will be.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We like to call in Campering!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep John,

We have seen the inside. It is STILL camping to us.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

We like to camp, that's why we have an RV. That said, having hookups is convenient, but I won't stay in a parking lot to have them. 
One of the women I work with, when she found out we were going camping again, said" wow, you really like to rough it"







. Not so much


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

map guy said:


> I swear, I'm moving after seeing Jim's photos...
> Jim, How far do you have to travel to get to a spot like that?


Not telling ya where this is....but I can tell you it is only about 90 min from our house.
[/quote]

Gifford Pinchot National Forest?
Map Guy
[/quote]

Nope...

But we do visit there twice a a year. We hit Lower Falls and Paradise Creek. Here are a few great shots of Lower Falls....the hiking trails in Gifford Pinchot National Forest are some of the best maintain trails I've ever seen.

Here is a shot of what we called "Natures Teeter Totter" This tress had falled perfectly on the stump and created a great teeter totter.
(click here for the full sized image)










Here is our campsite.
(click here for the full sized image)










Finally...the boys and I just below the falls.
(click here for the full sized image)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

STOP IT JIM!!

You're killing me!!!









Breathtaking is all that comes to mind!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Call it anything you wantâ€¦ it beats working


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> STOP IT JIM!!
> 
> You're killing me!!!
> 
> ...


Google Earth says it only 1090 miles from Costa Mesa to the Lower Falls campground....a quick 18hrs and you're here. See ya next weekend?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> STOP IT JIM!!
> 
> You're killing me!!!
> 
> ...


Google Earth says it only 1090 miles from Costa Mesa to the Lower Falls campground....a quick 18hrs and you're here. See ya next weekend?
[/quote]
packing now...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> STOP IT JIM!!
> 
> You're killing me!!!
> 
> ...


Google Earth says it only 1090 miles from Costa Mesa to the Lower Falls campground....a quick 18hrs and you're here. See ya next weekend?
[/quote]
packing now...








[/quote]

Call me when you pass Eugene.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> STOP IT JIM!!
> 
> You're killing me!!!
> 
> ...


Google Earth says it only 1090 miles from Costa Mesa to the Lower Falls campground....a quick 18hrs and you're here. See ya next weekend?
[/quote]
packing now...








[/quote]

Call me when you pass Eugene.








[/quote]

Spring miny rally







Just give me a day to connect up my brake wires and adjust my hitch and I'm game


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Having backpacked in the Canadian Rockies most of my young adult life, I would not have called hauling a trailer with all the ammenities "camping" . I still often joke with my buddies that I am off to "camp" in a "controlled outdoor environment" But now when I tell my kids that the trailer is loaded and we are going camping they shine like the morning sun and their enthusiasm spills out all over the place, and I fall in love with "camping" all over again.

Scott


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Great thread!

I guess you might say we camp.
On long road trips we stay overnight at anyplace that allows us. Walmarts, truck stops, rest areas, whatever,
Once we get to where we are gonna camp awhile, Alot depends on where we are. If a place has hookups and amenities, sure we like that, but more often than not we end up at a public site without any hookups or pools or much except beautiful country.
We locally pull deep into the ND Badlands on gravel roads and use a Forest Service campgrounds and watch the prairie dogs,buffalo and elk wander thru. We have a favorite place just about 3/4 hour from here on the Yellowstone River. Great agate hunting!
Oh yea, did I mention I work for the NPS? I live in a national park too!







Come and visit!

Bill


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I Just skimmed the post so I am sorry if some one has already said this ---

Before the Outback we went camping!

Now

We go "campering" even if it is dry camping after years of sleeping on the ground and weathering every thing from heat to cold and rain to sleet in a tent the Outback seems like luxury and not camping so it go it's own term.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We go CAMPING, we just happen to take our cottage with us








Steve


----------

